# What temp for smoking jerky?



## hornnumb2

Bought me an AMPS and an electric element for my next batch to try and keep my temp down. What temp should I be trying to maintain? Thanks Michael


----------



## chef jimmyj

It is recommended that you take the jerky to 160, will take an hour or so then you can reduce to dry it...JJ


----------



## myownidaho

I take the easy route. Three hours at 160 and then into the dehydrator.


----------



## tallbm

I do ground meat jerky in the oven (will smoke jerky some day soon) and I put it on lowest setting of oven which is usually 200F and leave the door open to the first stop.  This is following LEM's jerky seasoning instructions and it works like a charm.

So I imagine everyone's input of 160F is about right on.  Wish I had more precise info for you.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I like to drive my car, which gear should I use?


----------



## myownidaho

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I like to drive my car, which gear should I use?



Second.


----------



## tripleq

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I like to drive my car, which gear should I use?


I use the D gear, Im pretty sure it means Dat A way


----------



## aeroforce100

R for Race!


----------



## johnh12

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I like to drive my car, which gear should I use?


Nice welcome for a new guy with 11 posts.

Sounded like a legitimate question to me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

JohnH12 said:


> Nice welcome for a new guy with 11 posts.
> 
> Sounded like a legitimate question to me.


There is not enough information to answer that question. Is the OP asking for pit temp, internal meat temp? One can assume a smoker is involved but judging by the responses some do not think so. What type of jerky is being made? Is cure being used?

Three answers were given and all are a stab in the dark.

JJ's would be okay if cure wasn't being used, but if cure was used it wouldn't be required.

MOI mentions using a dehydrator. Is this what the OP intends to do?

TallBM gives his take on ground jerky and an oven. I hope the OP doesn't put the "AMPS" in the oven.

As for post counts, I cannot see them. They do not show up on the mobile app, which is what I use 99%. Join dates also do not show up.

Detailed thought out questions are a must on forums. Otherwise misinformation spreads rampant and safety issues can arise.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Not exactly a stab in the dark.I researched the OP's previous posts to determine experience level. He has made jerky before just not with this Smoke Vault and electric element.  He recently purchased Cure #1 and while it is true that with solid meat and adding cure, heating to 160 is not totally necessary, the USDA sponsored study with ground meat jerky containing Ecoli 0157, the highest kill rate was obtained with both cure and heating to 160. Since the OP was asking what temp, I erred on the safe side so regardless of jerky style he is covered...I agree with you, more detail would have made answering easier...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Not exactly a stab in the dark.I researched the OP's previous posts to determine experience level. He has made jerky before just not with this Smoke Vault and electric element. He recently purchased Cure #1 and while it is true that with solid meat and adding cure, heating to 160 is not totally necessary, the USDA sponsored study with ground meat jerky containing Ecoli 0157, the highest kill rate was obtained with both cure and heating to 160. Since the OP was asking what temp, I erred on the safe side so regardless of jerky style he is covered...I agree with you, more detail would have made answering easier...JJ


For those that don't have time to look back at every post someone has posted we would not have this incite. Since you did you should have clarified that in your original response I guess.

Also using the mobile app, again there is no way to know if the poster has posted 1 or a million posts.


----------



## cmayna

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I take the easy route. Three hours at 160 and then into the dehydrator.


Similar to what I do.  2-3 hours in the smoker at 160 then into the D machine which is also close to 160.


----------



## hornnumb2

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Not exactly a stab in the dark.I researched the OP's previous posts to determine experience level. He has made jerky before just not with this Smoke Vault and electric element. He recently purchased Cure #1 and while it is true that with solid meat and adding cure, heating to 160 is not totally necessary, the USDA sponsored study with ground meat jerky containing Ecoli 0157, the highest kill rate was obtained with both cure and heating to 160. Since the OP was asking what temp, I erred on the safe side so regardless of jerky style he is covered...I agree with you, more detail would have made answering easier...JJ


Thanks Chef JimmyJ and sorry if it was not enough info to give a clear answer. If I have known what to do I wouldn't be asking questions. I am using a upright smoker and was not able to keep the temperature down like I wanted with charcoal and chunks of wood for smoke. First batch was ok but a little over done. I purchased a electric heating element and AMPS to try this time. I am using #1 cure with whole muscle meat. So do I start with smoke and heat then kill the smoke after a few hours and maybe just run some heat with a small fan? I do not have a dehydrator so it will have to be all smoker. Thanks Michael


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Hornnumb2 said:


> Thanks Chef JimmyJ and sorry if it was not enough info to give a clear answer. If I have known what to do I wouldn't be asking questions. I am using a upright smoker and was not able to keep the temperature down like I wanted with charcoal and chunks of wood for smoke. First batch was ok but a little over done. I purchased a electric heating element and AMPS to try this time. I am using #1 cure with whole muscle meat. So do I start with smoke and heat then kill the smoke after a few hours and maybe just run some heat with a small fan? I do not have a dehydrator so it will have to be all smoker. Thanks Michael



Can you control the temp with your new element? 

If so try the step method. In my opinion you end up with the best texture using this method. 

First hour, set the temp to 110-120. This with help dry the meat. 

Hour two up the temp to 140 and add smoke. 

Hour three up the temp to 150-160. Keep the smoke rolling.

Hour four bump to 170. Keep smoke rolling leave it there until you get the texture you are looking for. 

You can go up to 180, but do not exceed 180. 

This is my go to recipe and it is great. Easy to make easy to modify with other spices if you want. I recommend trying it as is first.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky


Here's some more threads using the same recipe. It works for beef and pork. Good on turkey too. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Thai+jerky


----------



## hornnumb2

I have my cyberQ that I am going to use to control the element. Hopefully I will have better control on the temps but we shall see. My vault is reverse flow upright and last time I ran it like I normally would for q but had the controller turned down and not a lot of coals in the firebox. I was thinking with the electric element to just put it in the main chamber in the empty water pan and bypass anything in the firebox. It would be kinda treating it like an oven with the stack wide open, not sure if I should open the firebox valve or not. Never had a per say electric smoker, do they have bottom vents or more like what I am thinking of trying. Thanks


----------



## myownidaho

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Can you control the temp with your new element?
> 
> If so try the step method. In my opinion you end up with the best texture using this method.
> 
> First hour, set the temp to 110-120. This with help dry the meat.
> 
> Hour two up the temp to 140 and add smoke.
> 
> Hour three up the temp to 150-160. Keep the smoke rolling.
> 
> Hour four bump to 170. Keep smoke rolling leave it there until you get the texture you are looking for.
> 
> You can go up to 180, but do not exceed 180.
> 
> This is my go to recipe and it is great. Easy to make easy to modify with other spices if you want. I recommend trying it as is first.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky
> 
> 
> Here's some more threads using the same recipe. It works for beef and pork. Good on turkey too.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Thai+jerky



Oh, I see how it is. "Those guys suck, go look at MY recipe"............I just threw another loin in the stanky marinade. I gave most of the last batch to family and ate the rest...


----------



## hornnumb2

Might need to put a warning on that Thai jerky recipe for the people like me that have never used fish sauce. It like to knocked me out. The only problem I had after a few days it was like the jerky was leeching it and getting sticky in the fridge.


----------

